# Early Christmas present to me!



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Just got home and shot a very mixed bag today, including a drake Gaddie with a little Christmas sparkle attached.
I haven't called it in yet but I'm sure from the condition of the band he is a local bird. Haven't killed a band in many years so I'll take it.
I forgot how fun it is to pick up a bird out of the water and notice the band!
I also bagged a hen scoopy on accident (eyes are getting old) but I left her out of the picture.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Cha ching and some bling!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Well done*

Duck jewelry is a very precious commodity indeed. Be sure to post the stats after you call it in.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats! Don't shy away from posting your spoonie either, I'll never make fun of another man for doing what we've all done before, whether we will admit it or not. :mrgreen:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Drake gadwall banded near Frenchglen, Oregon, July of this year.
Born in 2016 or earlier.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

shaner said:


> Drake gadwall banded near Frenchglen, Oregon, July of this year.
> Born in 2016 or earlier.


Really neat, love seeing where they come from!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> Drake gadwall banded near Frenchglen, Oregon, July of this year.
> Born in 2016 or earlier.


Very cool! Love non local birds!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Spoonie lives matter!


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

I also shot a banded drake gaddy as well earlier this year banded in Lake County, OR in 2013. Great mixed bag and congrats on the band.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats. nothing wrong with spoonies


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you everybody.
Merry Christmas to you all and I hope you all get get your dream shotgun in your Christmas stocking.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Spoonie lives matter!


I remember coming home from school when I was about 13 and asking grandpa how he had done that day. He replied I got nuthin. I looked in back of his pickup and laying in the bed were 5 spoonbills...I said...hey what about these. Those are nuthin. Why did you shoot them. Well it was like this. They came in so I quit calling when I realized they were smiley's and they landed in the opening in the decoys. I waited until all 5 of them got real tight and close together then figured I would waste one shell and give away whatever I killed. I pulled the trigger and all 5 died right there with one shot. He gave away the smiley's to a neighbor. He always shot a full choke (lead shot days) and 7 1/2 shot over the decoys. Dangdest thing I ever saw.

Grandson got 2 smileys on youth day. I didn't have the heart to tell him not to shoot them so I let him take em out.


----------

